# Intel Push-Pin!!!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I was so happy today that I worked for extra hours to earn some bonus, so I can afford Intel Core i7... 

BUT after work... after I visited several computer stores...

and

after I brought the cpu / motherboard / memory / video card and an amazing cheap case  

I went home and install my new computer

then.... the inevitable happen....

I BROKE THE PUSHPIN on the cpu fan...  the fan is stuck to the motherboard with 3 sides and lose on 1 side...    

I thought it was fine, so I tried to run but it got too hot (65C +) and auto shut off >.<

stupid stupid push pin ... it break so easily... NOW... no new computer to use, and have to buy a new replacement fan tomorrow +++++++ trying to take out the broken pushpin fan from the motherboard!!!! (its going to be a pain in the ass)

CRIES +++++ TEARS ++++++     

(A $1000+ system!!!! sitting to rot x.x)


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I hope nothing under the fan broke...    

I was about to show you guys my flashing L.E.D memory too!!!! 

but but.... sigh!!!!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

oh man that sucks...hope nothing else go damaged when it overheated! gl bro


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I did not realize they are still using that suckiest heatsink mount...

good luck with the replacement!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> oh man that sucks...hope nothing else go damaged when it overheated! gl bro


bad luck, I can't find my keys, my neighbor is out, my parent is on the other side of the world, the car door is lock, can't find spare keys

and I am stranded


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I just found a backup remote control at the bathroom, and I unlocked the car

AND...

it's NOT in the car... *kind of relief*

it's somewhere in the house, but where??? SIGH***


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I found it!!!!

and it was in the lamest place EVER!!!

my jacket covered it 

OFF to the store!


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Whew.... I thoughts someone was gonna have to do an emergency pickup for a minute there.. 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Bigfishy,

Oh man... you need some paracord, a carabiner , and a keychain ring and cord that key to your body. If you wear a belt normally I've found that the Scouts (I used to be a boy scout and later a scout) belt key holder works wonders for keeping your keys in place. Anyone can walk in and buy that from the scouts supply store. Or any security supply store like The SWAT Shop on Dufferin just north of Yorkdale Mall. 

Glad you found your keys. I don't think you'll damage your CPU as if you ZIF'ed it I'm almost certian it would not be damaged. I know of the experience you have with those fans. Thankfully I've never broken any fan clips in all the system builds I've made but I admit when you're pushing that cpu fan in on the mobo and you feel a bit of the hollow backing of the mobo while hoping that clip catches and holds in place can be tricky sometimes and I've had my worries of it breaking before.

Next time smething like this happens and you hvae a desktop fan handy (or solder yourself a 5v fan and clip that using a 9v clip to a 4xAA battery holder for backup) you can run your computer for a little bit to go into the BIOS and try and underclock the CPU to lower the temp so you can do something if you can't pick up a cpu fan that day (say if the stores closed already).


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

This is why I get my computers built nowadays. It used to be fun, now it is just a pain in the ass.


----------

